# Fieldpiece SOX3 combustion analyzer.



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with this piece of equipment? I have some other Fieldpiece tools and they are nice quality. I'm wanting to get this so I can tune appliances for max efficiency. Or maybe you have one that you can recommend. I'm all ears... or eyes.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry, wouldn't have th slightest idea how to use that.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It's a combustion analyzer ...

You still need to manually adjust every thing on the furnace that affect combustion ...

It just a tool to take accurate reading of combustion ... Form the reading you adjust elements of combustion to give you the best efficiency ...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

How much are you looking to spend? What will you be checking?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know anything about it but have been thinking of thinking of getting a combustion analyzer. I know Robert (BusyBee) just picked up a Testo that I think he's pretty fond of. I'm interested in whatever pops up in this thread.






Paul


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> I don't know anything about it but have been thinking of thinking of getting a combustion analyzer. I know Robert (BusyBee) just picked up a Testo that I think he's pretty fond of. I'm interested in whatever pops up in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Testo makes a pretty good analyzer. The other stuff is hut it miss for me in their inexpensive line. You get what you pay for but then again, what are you doing with it. 

If you are just showing off the new water heater install, anything will work because there really isn't anything to tweak if the gas pressures are right. 

If you are doing preventative maintenance and starting up equipment a bottom dollar range is about $1000. Add another 4-1200 easy if you need it to display NOx. And that is for a cheap but dependable analyzer with printer. 

I would look at the models that you can replace the sensors in the field and only have to send it in periodically for calibration checks. About $100 for an O2 sensor every 1-3 years and $5-600 per sensor for the others every 3-5 years. And that is not field hours. That is from the time you open the case to the sensor...or is it manufacturing date...I forget exactly. You don't keep them on the shelf.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

This analyzer is 350$. 

I use the one here at the office to tune Eternal water heaters. I am the kinda guy that I want all my own tools. It's just something new that I can learn how to use it on other appliances. A new toy kinda. Anyway I ordered it so I'll give a report once I comes in and I have a chance to use it. Fieldpiece makes some nice stuff so I have high hopes for this. It has a field replaceable oxygen sensor which is nice.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Testo makes a pretty good analyzer. The other stuff is hut it miss for me in their inexpensive line. You get what you pay for but then again, what are you doing with it.
> 
> If you are just showing off the new water heater install, anything will work because there really isn't anything to tweak if the gas pressures are right.
> 
> ...




You seem to have a lot of knowledge in this area... What all do you use yours for?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> This analyzer is 350$.
> 
> I use the one here at the office to tune Eternal water heaters. I am the kinda guy that I want all my own tools. It's just something new that I can learn how to use it on other appliances. A new toy kinda. Anyway I ordered it so I'll give a report once I comes in and I have a chance to use it. Fieldpiece makes some nice stuff so I have high hopes for this. It has a field replaceable oxygen sensor which is nice.


Get extra filters if you haven't gotten them yet. If it works for you then it is a good deal. :thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> You seem to have a lot of knowledge in this area... What all do you use yours for?


I use it to try and up sell new, higher end equipment. 

I use it in the field when servicing burners. 

I try to set up meet and greet after a cold call and use it as a foot in the door (You have a maintenance plan? They service it? Do they leave you a print out? May I do a free combustion check for you? Ah, they are doing a good job....If you ever had an emergency and they cannot come out, please call...or...Oh, I think you may want to call them back out soon. Here is what I found. Let me explain what this ticket means.). 

I am certified to start up a particular boiler manufacturer. 

When I come behind others on equipment that is low NOx I find that the others servicing it do not have that capability. I don't have to really say anything other than, has it been meeting the manufacturers specs? 

Many HVAC companies around do not have one and I now only know of two plumbing companies that have one. Bizzy and Me. I have one because it separates me from others. Is it something everyone should have that sets up a burner? Yes. Does it make me special? No, but it does in the customers eyes.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Excellent!

I just do very basic tuning with it but I know there is a whole lot more that I can do with it I just need to learn. The one I use currently belongs to the company my manager purchased it on my request because when I was installing eternal water heaters I felt the combustion was not as good as it could have been. It is a really high end analyzer with a printer. I know that the Fieldpiece analyzer is much more stripped down but having it on my truck will give me more opportunities to use it and learn different ways to utilize its functionality. 

Do you just use yours on boilers?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I just do very basic tuning with it but I know there is a whole lot more that I can do with it I just need to learn. The one I use currently belongs to the company my manager purchased it on my request because when I was installing eternal water heaters I felt the combustion was not as good as it could have been. It is a really high end analyzer with a printer. I know that the Fieldpiece analyzer is much more stripped down but having it on my truck will give me more opportunities to use it and learn different ways to utilize its functionality.
> 
> Do you just use yours on boilers?


For the most part but it can be used for any burner. Keep extra copies of your printouts for your equipment so you can let them see an actual report from you rather than a possible biased report from another manufacturer or salesman.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm doing some reading about this and it looks like you have to drill a hole in the flue pipe for the probe? How do you plug the hole when your done? A large screw? We know chrome tape would just fall off after a while.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'm doing some reading about this and it looks like you have to drill a hole in the flue pipe for the probe? How do you plug the hole when your done? A large screw? We know chrome tape would just fall off after a while.


Foil tape


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

But the adhesive burns off and the tape will just fall off.

But if that the way its done. 

Do you check combustion os? 

I'm thinking this might be my ticket into boilers.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> But the adhesive burns off and the tape will just fall off.


They make foil tape for oil flue. It will be fine for gas.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Be careful with some types of flue pipe and get it in writing with their letter head before you drill any kind of double wall pipe. They change their minds constantly.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> But the adhesive burns off and the tape will just fall off.
> 
> But if that the way its done.
> 
> ...


Always .... We do gas, oil , and propane ...

We are heavy in the heating industry....

This way I can walk away and sleep at night


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Be careful with some types of flue pipe and get it in writing with their letter head before you drill any kind of double wall pipe. They change their minds constantly.


Meaning the flue pipe manufacturer? In writing that it's ok to drill a hole?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Meaning the flue pipe manufacturer? In writing that it's ok to drill a hole?


.....in double wall pipe. They used to allow it in stainless steel cat 3 and 4 pipe and then they started selling an expensive tee for sampling. Ever since then they haven't looked back. You used to be able to fill the inner hole with high temp silicone and then foil tape the outer wall. Now, it is a sample tee or it will fail inspection.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> .....in double wall pipe. They used to allow it in stainless steel cat 3 and 4 pipe and then they started selling an expensive tee for sampling. Ever since then they haven't looked back. You used to be able to fill the inner hole with high temp silicone and then foil tape the outer wall. Now, it is a sample tee or it will fail inspection.


Very informative:thumbsup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it accurate testing under a draft hood like on a water heater? 

Seems probably not due to the dilution air...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Is it accurate testing under a draft hood like on a water heater?
> 
> Seems probably not due to the dilution air...


I have never tried to do it.


----------

